# Swapping the KA24E with a SR20DET



## Kuroi (Mar 17, 2005)

I found a good deal on a SR20DET front clip, and I wanna try to find out what else I will need to replace in my car to compensate the new engine.

I have a 1990 240sx, hatch, and the front clip i'm looking to buy comes with all of this: (this is a cut copy paste from the site)

"(1) NISSAN SR20DET , S13,RED TOP, COMPLETE FRONT CLIP,THIS IS THE ENTIRE FRONT OF THE CAR,WITH RADIATOR,TURBO,PIPING, INTERCOOLER,AUTO TRANSMISSION,HARNESS,MAF,IGNITOR, ECU .ETC..."

...yeah i know its an auto, but i've had a pretty bad experience in the past with a manual.

What I'm looking for is like, do I need to replace the brakes, muffler system, ect....?


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

Kuroi said:


> I found a good deal on a SR20DET front clip, and I wanna try to find out what else I will need to replace in my car to compensate the new engine.
> 
> I have a 1990 240sx, hatch, and the front clip i'm looking to buy comes with all of thisthis is a cut copy paste from the site)
> 
> ...


Umm...300ZX brake upgrade, I suggest a 2.5" or 3" exhaust upgrade, get creative!
Is your KA manual or Automatic? Cause you can put the Manual tranny off of a KA24 right on to an SR20, i'm not sure if the KA24DE is the Same as the KA24E but i think they are.
Anyway good luck man!


----------



## Kuroi (Mar 17, 2005)

DaCheat said:


> Umm...300ZX brake upgrade, I suggest a 2.5" or 3" exhaust upgrade, get creative!
> Is your KA manual or Automatic? Cause you can put the Manual tranny off of a KA24 right on to an SR20, i'm not sure if the KA24DE is the Same as the KA24E but i think they are.
> Anyway good luck man!


My KA is an auto sadly, I’m just one of those people who just could never get the hang of the manual. (I can shift but can’t get the car going after stopping) 

I know that when it comes to swapping the KA24 with the SR20, the DE is a lot easier to swap, since the KA24DE and SR20DET are more similar in comparison than the KA24E. 

Thanks for the tips, can I just slip the 300ZX brake upgrade on my 240? or do I have to do modifications to make them fit?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

dont worry bro....alot of ppl had a hard time to learn manual......just dont give up on it, belive me you will love it


----------



## ckykm (Apr 22, 2003)

yeah it can get frustrating...i learned on my driveway which was at an incline...so it was a pain...but its so fun...u could also use a downpipe...i dont believe front clips usually come with the stock ones but im not 100% sure


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

Loki said:


> dont worry bro....alot of ppl had a hard time to learn manual......just dont give up on it, belive me you will love it


Been driving 4 Wheelers, and Dirt Bike's since I was 7, just sold my 2001 400EX 
Also Drove a Tractor, so hopping in a 5 speed was a breeze.
Learning to drive the 240 was a little bit of a task because it was different than my father's truck, But each 5 speed is different, but once you learn how it is so rewarding and enjoyable.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

If you want power steering you are gonna need the P/S lines from a DOHC KA24DE S13... the P/S pump, and resivior from the KA24E are on the passenger side... The DOHC motors have the P/S pump and resivior on the drivers side... The ones you have right now will have to be bent to work (but If it Kinks, like it most likely will... You will have a bad time)... The P/S lines from the clip will only work if your car is RHD but the P/S pump and resivior will work... And If you want A/C... Same thing...


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

DaCheat said:


> Is your KA manual or Automatic? Cause you can put the Manual tranny off of a KA24 right on to an SR20, i'm not sure if the KA24DE is the Same as the KA24E but i think they are.
> Anyway good luck man!


The insides of the SR, CA and KA trannies are all the same... the difference is the bellhousing


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Suspension is always a plus! Brakes are good to upgrade... doesnt have to be 300zx... could be altima/180sx brakes... but anything is better than the stock 240sx brakes... A nice 2.5-3.0 in exhaust... Maybe even a FMIC ( Front mount intercooler )


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

azRPS13 said:


> Suspension is always a plus! Brakes are good to upgrade... doesnt have to be 300zx... could be altima/180sx brakes... but anything is better than the stock 240sx brakes... A nice 2.5-3.0 in exhaust... Maybe even a FMIC ( Front mount intercooler )


Altima brakes suck. Even the new Altima, like 2002+, have a single piston caliper. The 180SX, Silvia, R32+ Skyline, and Z32 300ZX all have the 26 or 30mm 4 piston Sumitomo setup. This is the one you want. Q45 in America also has the same setup, but they're more expensive, because they're from a Q45 (I know it's bunk, but junkyards are retarded). Picking up a front set (calipers and rotors) should be easy from a Z32, because a lot of people sell the brake sets for cheap, unaware of the 240SX demand for them. With the brakes in hand, you need to drill the rotors to 4-lug if you have 4-lug hubs. Then you need brake lines, because the 240SX brakes use a banjo fitting. 300ZX stock lines work fine, and a ProGrade setup, the type I sell, reduces brakeline expansion and aids pedal feel. A 6" or 8" hardline is needed from the caliper to line as well. Another option is a set of stainless steel braided lines, but in my opinion, these are far too expensive for the little effect they have on brake feel.
With the new 300ZX brakes, the pedal feel is not improved. A Z32 300ZX master cylinder drastically improves the brake feel. The master cylinder swap can be a little tricky with S14's or S13's with ABS, but without ABS, the brakelines will line right up. You can bend the ABS lines to fit as well, but be careful not to kink them. A brakeline bender ($7) is all you need for this. The 300ZX master cylinders came in 15/16", 1", and 17/16" sizes, and all are compatible with 240SX stock rear brakes.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

bridrive55 said:


> Altima brakes suck. Even the new Altima, like 2002+, have a single piston caliper. The 180SX, Silvia, R32+ Skyline, and Z32 300ZX all have the 26 or 30mm 4 piston Sumitomo setup.


Actually the 94 Altima has the same brakes as the 180sx/silvia... The 180sx, silvia and the altima all have the single piston caliper... It was in japan that the R3X/Z32/Q45 brake conversion became comon. The 240sx brakes are smaller than all the rest.... thats why I suggested all of them.


----------

